# Son tornata



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

e vengo in pace....

buona giornata a tutti


----------



## sienne (30 Settembre 2013)

Ciao 

ben tornata e benvenuta ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e vengo in pace....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti


adesso vedi di fare la seria e non rompere i coglioni se uno anche più di uno ti dice che sei da culo. se te lo diciamo, vorrà dire che è così.

e non fare a pugni con le ALTRE: sono gelose, oltre che golose, devi capirle.


ben tornata. 

Il tuo m'è sembrato un CIAO CIAO n. 2. va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> adesso vedi di fare la seria e non rompere i coglioni se uno anche più di uno ti dice che sei da culo. se te lo diciamo, vorrà dire che è così.
> 
> e non fare a pugni con le ALTRE: sono gelose, oltre che golose, devi capirle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ben tornata e benvenuta ...
> 
> sienne



grazie


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e vengo in pace....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti



Tanto di cappello alla sua nuova entrata, Ngiorno a lei.


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia;1194083
[B ha detto:
			
		

> Il tuo m'è sembrato un CIAO CIAO n. 2. va bene lo stesso.[/[/B]QUOTE]
> 
> no no hai ragione, testa bassa....
> questo pero' non l ho capito...


un giono te lo spiegherò. altri hanno capito, sta tranquilla, tu ricordati se ti dovesse venire in mente di lasciarci ancora di aprire un DDD con quel titolo. 

Abbi fede.


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tanto di cappello alla sua nuova entrata, Ngiorno a lei.


buondi!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buondi!



Stavo per offrirti un caffè siculo e un arancino, poi mi son detto, madòò! evitiamo che altrimenti qua..... :scared:

Comunque basta, non scrivo più. Bentornata e attenta ai maniaci..!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e vengo in pace....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti



bentornata 


:bandiera:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo per offrirti un caffè siculo e un arancino, poi mi son detto, madòò! evitiamo che altrimenti qua..... :scared:
> 
> Comunque basta, non scrivo più. Bentornata e attenta ai maniaci..!


direi di si evitiamo, tanto per non dare adito a certi pettegolezzi....

buona giornata/buon lunedi


----------



## Lui (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bentornata
> 
> 
> :bandiera:


brava. :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

Okaerinasai!


----------



## viola di mare (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Okaerinasai!



tu sei troppo avanti :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> bentornata
> 
> 
> :bandiera:


grazie...buongiorno a te


----------



## Simy (30 Settembre 2013)

ciao, bentornata :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> grazie...buongiorno a te


ue' miss...ho letto tanto bene su de te...

n'do stavi fino a mo'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao, bentornata :mrgreen:


grazie ...buona giornata


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' miss...ho letto tanto bene su de te...
> 
> n'do stavi fino a mo'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


stavo qui, poi pero me ne sono andata, ho fatto mente locale, mi sono allenata e rieccoci qui...
sempre in pace pero'....


----------



## oscuro (30 Settembre 2013)

*Miss*



miss acacia ha detto:


> stavo qui, poi pero me ne sono andata, ho fatto mente locale, mi sono allenata e rieccoci qui...
> sempre in pace pero'....


Grande così devi fare....!


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grande così devi fare....!


ciaooo!! buongiorno pure a te!! e buona giornata...passato un buon weekend?:mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> stavo qui, poi pero me ne sono andata, ho fatto mente locale, mi sono allenata e rieccoci qui...
> sempre in pace pero'....


recuperi presto..:mrgreen:...comunque pe' me' nun te fa' scrupoli...guerra o pace e' l'istess'...fa come te pare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e vengo in pace....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti


Perché eri andatA via?


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> recuperi presto..:mrgreen:...comunque pe' me' nun te fa' scrupoli...guerra o pace e' l'istess'...fa come te pare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tu ritorni e il governo cade...

Non è che c'è una relazione?


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> recuperi presto..:mrgreen:...comunque pe' me' nun te fa' scrupoli...guerra o pace e' l'istess'...fa come te pare...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


tempi di recupero ottimizzati da buoni consigli....comunque degne rivali...fino alla fine....:singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu ritorni e il governo cade...
> 
> Non è che c'è una relazione?


non sei il rpimo a farmelo notare....ma da qui il mio zampino funziona poco


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non sei il rpimo a farmelo notare....ma da qui il mio zampino funziona poco


Anche se pensavo al buon Stermi ed alla sua vis politica, ora che mi ci fai pensare, tu potresti avere avuto influenze nefaste sul nostro spread...

Aspetta che incrocio i dati su excel...


----------



## gas (30 Settembre 2013)

bentornata, ciao


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Tu ritorni e il governo cade...
> 
> Non è che c'è una relazione?


stanato...me vengo a rilassa' qua dopo il duro lavoro sotterraneo.... 

comunque tranquilli, non cade nessuno e nun se rivota...il pezzo di merda e' fregato e ce lo leviamo dal cazzo definitivamante a sto' giro...eccheccazzen...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stanato...me vengo a rilassa' qua dopo il duro lavoro sotterraneo....
> 
> comunque tranquilli, non cade nessuno e nun se rivota...il pezzo di merda e' fregato e ce lo leviamo dal cazzo definitivamante a sto' giro...eccheccazzen...



Io credo invece che il tuo avatar te lo dovrai tenere ancora per un bel pezzo...


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Io credo invece che il tuo avatar te lo dovrai tenere ancora per un bel pezzo...


me sa de no....

la giunta per la decadenza si riunisce anche col governo caduto ed il 15 ottobre non ci sarerbbe la votazione al senato per la ratifica della buttata fuori del nano solo in caso di dimissioni dei servi o scioglimento delle camere, IMPOSSIBILE con le tempistiche...

e mazzata indipendente dai giochetti del nano e finale e definitiva, il 19 ottobre la corte d'appello di Milano ricalcola la durata dell'interdizione dai pubblici uffici...

in caso di elezioni manco sara' candidabile e alle europee al limite si fara' candidare in uno stato banana...

ha sbagliato i calcoli confidando sulla prescrizione o di qualche paracadute promesso...GAME OVER!...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> me sa de no....
> 
> la giunta per la decadenza si riunisce anche col governo caduto ed il 15 ottobre non ci sarerbbe la votazione al senato per la ratifica della buttata fuori del nano solo in caso di dimissioni dei servi o scioglimento delle camere, IMPOSSIBILE con le tempistiche...
> 
> ...


Oh, santi numi!
E per chi potremo votare poi..?
Mah...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> e vengo in pace....
> 
> buona giornata a tutti


Si ti avevo già incrociata ieri sera. Buongiorno a te :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (30 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ti avevo già incrociata ieri sera. Buongiorno a te :smile:



grazie  si ieri ho visto un post interessante e ho pensato di lasciare la mia opinione....


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Oh, santi numi!
> E per chi potremo votare poi..?
> Mah...


Per tutti, tranne quel porco che tiene in scacco un paese da 20anni per non andare in galera.....a proposito de galera...:mrgreen:.al maiale e' in arrivo anche un mandato di cattura per la compravendita di DeGregorio e da alcuni giorni ha trasferito la residenza da Milano a Roma per farsi i domiciliari li' e seguire meglio anche perche' preferisce Regina Coeli a San Vittur'...

mo' er maiale, c'ha anche Poggioreale nel bouquet...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' in arrivo anche un mandato di cattura per la compravendita di DeGregorio


Ed è di QUESTA bomba che ha paura fottutissima!


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per tutti, tranne quel porco che tiene in scacco un paese da 20anni per non andare in galera.....a proposito de galera...:mrgreen:.*al maiale e' in arrivo anche un mandato di cattura per la compravendita di DeGregorio* e da alcuni giorni ha trasferito la residenza da Milano a Roma per farsi i domiciliari li' e seguire meglio anche perche' preferisce Regina Coeli a San Vittur'...
> 
> mo' er maiale, c'ha anche Poggioreale nel bouquet...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



davvero?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ed è di QUESTA bomba che ha paura fottutissima!


hai voja....decaduto da senatore o con le camere sciolte, e' un pirla qualsiasi ed a Poggioreale ce sta gia' pronta "la suite"....

e' tutto il pacchetto che lo inchioda stavolta...e' alla resa dei conti...
comunque un sentito grazie a chi l'ha sempre votato in questi 20 anni...li mortacci....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (30 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero?


iess...e sperem'...n'altro carico da 11 fa sempre bene.....DAJE...


----------



## free (30 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> iess...e sperem'...n'altro carico da 11 fa sempre bene.....DAJE...



scusa, avevo letto che gli era arrivato

ma infatti il problema è anche che altri guai sono in arrivo, quindi tutte queste manfrine tendenti a posticipare una grana non mettono al riparo da quelle future


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y&desktop_uri=/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y&app=desktop

 Buongiorno!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjFaenf1T-Y&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DrjFaenf1T-Y&app=desktop
> 
> Buongiorno!


e' na' minaccia?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' na' minaccia?...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


no e' na bella canzone ....e un dolce buongiorno...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no e' na bella canzone ....e un dolce buongiorno...


la canzone fa hahare, pero' se mo' lo dici cosi', vabeneeeeeee......

grazie miss,altrettanto...cornetti ce n'hai?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

ciao miss, buongiorno. pioviggina o c'è la nebbia?

qua fa un caldo africano: se continua così, sabato e domenica si va nuovamente a fare il bagno.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao miss, buongiorno. pioviggina o c'è la nebbia?
> 
> qua fa un caldo africano: se continua così, sabato e domenica si va nuovamente a fare il bagno.


fankul'...che te se rovesci na' petroliera proprio davanti.....


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ciao miss, buongiorno. pioviggina o c'è la nebbia?
> 
> qua fa un caldo africano: se continua così, sabato e domenica si va nuovamente a fare il bagno.


buongiorno a te.....nuvoloso direi e freddino, 15 gradi.....ieri sera ce ne erano 8...:unhappy:
e' tutto ostile.....

beato te ....anzi voi... bighellonando tra i mari siculi......belloo.....


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la canzone fa hahare, pero' se mo' lo dici cosi', vabeneeeeeee......
> 
> grazie miss,altrettanto...cornetti ce n'hai?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


copme hahare.....pensavo fossi romano e mi ti riveli tascano....
cmq no niente conretti esta manana.....tu ne hai? famo a mezzi?


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> buongiorno a te.....nuvoloso direi e freddino, 15 gradi.....ieri sera ce ne erano 8...:unhappy:
> e' tutto ostile.....
> 
> beato te ....anzi voi... bighellonando tra i mari siculi......belloo.....


bello si.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bello si.


io vengo in siculia a natale....non vedo l ora.....tutti gli amici pescatori...bello, quello e' bello si..


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> copme hahare.....pensavo fossi romano e mi ti riveli tascano....
> cmq no niente conretti esta manana.....tu ne hai? famo a mezzi?


ma che toscano... manco tu ne hai?....

vabbe' li potemo sempre fa'...sei brava a farli o sei imbranata?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> io vengo in siculia a natale....non vedo l ora.....tutti gli amici pescatori...bello, quello e' bello si..


sicilia, è così che si chiama. qui si , sinculia, ma è un altro discorso.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che toscano... manco tu ne hai?....
> 
> vabbe' li potemo sempre fa'...sei brava a farli o sei imbranata?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


caro.....con una mamma bolognese che fa 1500 tortellini a mano a natale ......secondo te......non saprei fare un paio di cornetti? come li vuoi?


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> caro.....con una mamma bolognese che fa 1500 tortellini a mano a natale ......secondo te......non saprei fare un paio di cornetti? come li vuoi?


azz.... a due a due alla volta???...

ingorda....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> azz.... a due a due alla volta???...
> 
> ingorda....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



no...due a te e due a me.....:mexican:

anche se io preferirei un po di uova e bacon e salsicce famo ad accontentarsi dei cornetti....


----------



## Ultimo (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fa troppo caldo..! troppo..! mi sto deprimendo, chiuso senza poter andare al mare, quasi quasi mi prendo le ferie. Lui vengo da te a manciari e biviri. 

Stermy non una parola, muto e assuppa.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> no...due a te e due a me.....:mexican:
> 
> anche se io preferirei un po di uova e bacon e salsicce famo ad accontentarsi dei cornetti....


e accontentamose de li cornetti...chi se lamenta, dico io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e accontentamose de li cornetti...chi se lamenta, dico io...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


va bene....non lamentiamoci......basta che pero pensiamo anche gia al pranzo...io gia c ho fame da pranzo....meglio essere preparati


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> va bene....non lamentiamoci......basta che pero pensiamo anche gia al pranzo...io gia c ho fame da pranzo....meglio essere preparati


da mo'?ma so' appena le 11, cribbio...

te serve un diversivo....


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> da mo'?ma so' appena le 11, cribbio...
> 
> te serve un diversivo....


li sono le undici qui sono le 10, e altro che diversivo.....io ho voglia di bistecca, pasta patatine fritte...insomma devo magna....e sarei anche nel aperse giusto per mangiare salato la mattina.....ma mi hanno appena portato un biscotto....
uno solo, biscotto....al burro....solo burro....non so quanto mi ci vorra per finirlo....


----------



## perplesso (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> li sono le undici qui sono le 10, e altro che diversivo.....io ho voglia di bistecca, pasta patatine fritte...insomma devo magna....e sarei anche nel aperse giusto per mangiare salato la mattina.....ma mi hanno appena portato un biscotto....
> uno solo, biscotto....al burro....solo burro....non so quanto mi ci vorra per finirlo....


ti serve una settimana nel Chianti nel periodo del vino novello e del ritorno alla brace per cuocere le bistecche


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> li sono le undici qui sono le 10, e altro che diversivo.....io ho voglia di bistecca, pasta patatine fritte...insomma devo magna....e sarei anche nel aperse giusto per mangiare salato la mattina.....ma mi hanno appena portato un biscotto....
> uno solo, biscotto....al burro....solo burro....non so quanto mi ci vorra per finirlo....


ammazza che biscottone che dev'essere....:mrgreen:...

se lo pucci anche nella tazzina te sazi de piu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ammazza che biscottone che dev'essere....:mrgreen:...
> 
> se lo pucci anche nella tazzina te sazi de piu'...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma guarda che 'e greve....e' pure piccolo come biscotto, ma e' solo burro.,..una cosa immangiabile.....capisci perche vorrwei una bistecca con tutto il sangue che gronda??


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma guarda che 'e greve....e' pure piccolo come biscotto, ma e' solo burro.,..una cosa immangiabile.....capisci perche vorrwei una bistecca con tutto il sangue che gronda??


maronn du carmin'.....brrrrrr.....

me fai paura...(bugia).....


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti serve una settimana nel Chianti nel periodo del vino novello e del ritorno alla brace per cuocere le bistecche


oh si.....si si....carne e vino......come nell antichita...io vivrei solo di quello:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> maronn du carmin'.....brrrrrr.....
> 
> me fai paura...(bugia).....


lo spero.....cmq sono ridotta come persona...cioe'....sono...tascabile....non posso far paura...


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> lo spero.....cmq sono ridotta come persona...cioe'....sono...tascabile....non posso far paura...


fai male...quanno ce vo' ce vo'...


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fankul'...che te se rovesci na' petroliera proprio davanti.....


verde mio, mi associo all'augurio


----------



## viola di mare (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fa troppo caldo..! troppo..! mi sto deprimendo, chiuso senza poter andare al mare, quasi quasi mi prendo le ferie. Lui vengo da te a manciari e biviri.
> 
> Stermy non una parola, muto e assuppa.


TI.PREGO.CAMBIA.AVATAR.


----------



## Sterminator (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> verde mio, mi associo all'augurio


sti sfregggianti incivili...


----------



## Simy (1 Ottobre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> verde mio, mi associo all'augurio





Sterminator ha detto:


> sti sfregggianti incivili...


sono senza vergogna ... tzè


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> *adesso vedi di fare la seria e non rompere i coglioni se uno anche più di uno ti dice che sei da culo. se te lo diciamo, vorrà dire che è così.
> 
> *e non fare a pugni con le ALTRE: sono gelose, oltre che golose, devi capirle.
> 
> ...


alla buon'ora.....avevo saltato completamente questa cosa a pie' pari.....
mmm.....per la cronaca, non mi sembra di aver mai rotto i coglioni (sei un volgarotto di bassa lega) sull'essere da culo o no....solo non avevo capito cosa volesse dire....poi sono stata illuminata......e ho capito......
grazie


----------



## Lui (1 Ottobre 2013)

bene, allora, visto che hai capito, secondo te, sei o no da culo?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bene, allora, visto che hai capito, secondo te, sei o no da culo?


non e' secondo me, non e' un opinione.....e' un dato di fatto......
se mi hanno spiegato bene si


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

*buona serata*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZFeO2t4luQ


----------



## lunaiena (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZFeO2t4luQ



qualcosa di più allegro 
no eh!:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> qualcosa di più allegro
> no eh!:mrgreen:


Vabbe ma era un pezzone...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=III3G1egUcU


Express yourself! !!


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

l'ho già detto questo forum non è un albergo?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto questo forum non è un albergo?


Boh mi sembrava di si ... O era leda ?! :mrgreen: perché "tradihotel" sarebbe male ?


----------



## passaparola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto questo forum non è un albergo?


solo se ha prenotato. ha prenotato?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh mi sembrava di si ... O era leda ?! :mrgreen: perché "tradihotel" sarebbe male ?


non vorrei mettere strane idee al crucco e che chiedesse palanche (con l'iva al 22 la situazione è assai grave)


----------



## Caciottina (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho già detto questo forum non è un albergo?


In che senso?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non vorrei mettere strane idee al crucco e che chiedesse palanche (con l'iva al 22 la situazione è assai grave)


Vero ....


----------



## Leda (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh mi sembrava di si ... O era leda ?! :mrgreen: perché "tradihotel" sarebbe male ?


No no, io stavolta non c'entro 

"Tradihotel" sembra il nome di un motel :nuke:


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> In che senso?


 qui è la 102 , per la reception deve formare lo 0003


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> No no, io stavolta non c'entro
> 
> "Tradihotel" sembra il nome di un motel :nuke:


:rotfl::rotfl: Devi ammettere che non trarrebbe in inganno, chiaro, limpido :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> qui è la 102 , per la reception deve formare lo 0003


Ma non era 0009 ?


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non era 0009 ?


non saprei, non è che son qui a cercare i numeri di tutte le receptions del circondario


----------



## passaparola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei, non è che son qui a cercare i numeri di tutte le receptions del circondario


se ti pagano cominci a cercare tutte quelle della provincia e/o regione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Ottobre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> se ti pagano cominci a cercare tutte quelle della provincia e/o regione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


beh...pensandoci ,in fondo uno sforzo potrei pure farlo:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei, non è che son qui a cercare i numeri di tutte le receptions del circondario


----------



## passaparola (1 Ottobre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh...pensandoci ,in fondo uno sforzo potrei pure farlo:mrgreen:


non avevo dubbi


----------



## lunaiena (2 Ottobre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> Vabbe ma era un pezzone...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=III3G1egUcU
> 
> ...



troppo allegro 
una via di mezzo





puoi però ...se ti va 
inserire link video in"inserire video" icona aforma di pellicola in alto di fronte a te...


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2013)

*THINK OUT OF THE BOX- -buon proseguimento di giornata*

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=20UhjXpFX_c[/video]

ecco


----------



## Caciottina (2 Ottobre 2013)

*da notare le date in alto a destra....lo so so...basta cosi....video per oggi....*

[video=youtube;lExW80sXsHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lExW80sXsHs[/video]


----------

